# Just saying hello.



## zoemarieevans (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

Just a quick hello, am picking up my first TT on Saturday.
( 2005 Raven Black 1.8T TT)
Am really excited!

Zoe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Zoe, dont forget to get some pics up if you can when you get the car


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and excellent choice :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hello and welcome 8)


----------



## johnw6379 (Oct 9, 2008)

*hi just wondered how i can put my tt up for sale on here?*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

johnw6379 said:


> *hi just wondered how i can put my tt up for sale on here?*


*

post it up on the for sale section *


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

zoemarieevans said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick hello, am picking up my first TT on Saturday.
> ( 2005 Raven Black 1.8T TT)
> ...


 Hi and welcome its going to be a long week for you :lol:


----------

